#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  >  Πρόγραμμα OΑΕΔ για νέους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες - επιστήμονες (2009 & 2010)

## Τινάκι

(προς τους λογιστές Κωνσταντίνο Πασσιά και Νίκο Κολυδά ή όποιο άλλο μέλος γνωρίζει)

*ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΑ ΕΠΕΙΓΩΝ - ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ:*

1). Έχω αγοράσει με πιστωτική κάρτα πολλά πράγματα, εξοφλημένα όλα, χωρίς δόσεις! Μόνο την ελάχιστη δόση της κάρτας πρέπει δηλαδή να πληρώνω κάθε μήνα. Στα τιμολόγια που έχω αναγράφεται ως τρόπος πληρωμής "Πιστωτική Κάρτα" αλλά όμως πουθενά ότι έχει εξοφληθή το ποσό. *Θα γίνουν δεκτά στον έλεγχο ή θα έχω πρόβλημα;*

Κάτι άκουσα ότι θα πρέπει μαζί με το τιμολόγιο να έχω και την Απόδειξη Είσπραξης μαζί. *Ισχύει αυτό;*

2). Στο βιβλίο Εσόδων-Εξόδων έχουν περαστεί τα τιμολόγια μέχρι τέλος Ιουνίου, τέλος του προηγούμενου μήνα δηλαδή. *Τιμολόγια από αγορές τώρα τον Ιούλιο (που κανονικά πρέπει να περαστούν στο βιβλίο τον Αύγουστο) μπορούν να γίνουν επίσης δεκτά;*

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ πάρα πολύ προκαταβολικά!

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Συνεργάτης του eMichanikos.gr είναι πλέον μόνο ο κ. *Κολυδάς Νίκος*, οικονομολόγος-λογιστής, που είναι και συνεργάτης του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ.
Για να ειδοποιηθεί μέσω email για το ερώτημά σας και να σας απαντήσει το συντομότερο δυνατόν, θα πρέπει να αναρτήσετε το ερώτημά σας στη σωστή θεματική κατηγορία που είναι η "συνδρομητές/λογιστικά".
Πράγμα που το πράξαμε ήδη για λογαριασμό σας.

----------

